# Brits banned from US after Tweeting that they were going to 'destroy' the place with partying



## editor (Jan 30, 2012)

We're gonna need a bigger facepalm:



> Two British tourists were barred from entering America after joking on Twitter that they were going to 'destroy America' and 'dig up Marilyn Monroe'.
> 
> Leigh Van Bryan, 26, was handcuffed and kept under armed guard in a cell with Mexican drug dealers for 12 hours after landing in Los Angeles with pal Emily Bunting.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 30, 2012)

that'll learn them


----------



## tombowler (Jan 30, 2012)

Album title of course, 

eta oh shit i might go there one day now i'll get banged up


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 30, 2012)

you're sourcing the fail for threads


----------



## editor (Jan 30, 2012)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> you're sourcing the fail for threads


Well, it's more interesting than what you're posting up here.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 31, 2012)

editor said:


> Well, it's more interesting than what you're posting up here.


thanks for that, might just fuck off to brighter fields if that's your attitude you sad twat.


----------



## editor (Jan 31, 2012)

Apologies if I offended you, but you did seem to have gone out of your way to have a rather pointless dig, while ignoring the actual story.


----------



## ExtraRefined (Jan 31, 2012)

Having that framed in my living room would almost be worth a return flight


----------



## xes (Jan 31, 2012)

read this yesterday, how daft are the US?

Fucking daft, that's how daft.

I'm going to send my mind to go and fiddle with Obamas underpants on his next public speach. Come get me American goverment, you fucktards.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jan 31, 2012)

Sorry to be a pedant but why is Leigh Van Bryan being referred to as a "British tourist"?


----------



## ExtraRefined (Jan 31, 2012)

krtek a houby said:


> Sorry to be a pedant but why is Leigh Van Bryan being referred to as a "British tourist"?


The Mail runs on a different time zone. GMT -100 years


----------



## joustmaster (Jan 31, 2012)

i'm going to create twitter profiles in the names of people traveling to america and post all sorts of mad shit


----------



## Ted Striker (Jan 31, 2012)

What does "referred for being a match to a one day look out" mean?


----------



## Miss Caphat (Jan 31, 2012)

Ted Striker said:


> What does "referred for being a match to a one day look out" mean?



probably just what it sounds like. They put out an announcement at a particular airport(s) to "look out" for this person on the day his flight was scheduled, and finally he was spotted and reported to customs.

anyway, major facepalm moment. I'm sorry we're so dumb


----------



## Ted Striker (Jan 31, 2012)

I assumed it read that they had prior reason to suspect him enough to do a thorough (or just google) search on him (and hence the tweet came up)


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 31, 2012)

"tweeter account"


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 31, 2012)

editor said:


> Apologies if I offended you, but you did seem to have gone out of your way to have a rather pointless dig, while ignoring the actual story.


similarly, apologies for my rathe industrial language in response.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm so glad I'm never going to suffer this.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 31, 2012)

Do they google everyone coming to the USA? All sounds a bit ...


----------



## Wookey (Jan 31, 2012)

It's a minor blip in an otherwise flawless international reputation...


----------



## LiamO (Feb 1, 2012)

Wonder how many Irish people tweet they are headed over 'for the crack'?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 1, 2012)

LiamO said:


> Wonder how many Irish people tweet they are headed over 'for the crack'?



But it's a different spelling innit?  (Craic)


----------



## LiamO (Feb 1, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> But it's a different spelling innit? (Craic)



Yeah I know. But how many people (young people especially) spell correctly in textspeak? Actually it is far more likely to be british people (who would often use the incorrect spelling) who are most likely to get pulled.


----------



## krtek a houby (Feb 1, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> But it's a different spelling innit? (Craic)


It's most probably an urban myth but I do recall a story from around 20 years back about a group of partyseeking lads out in the big apple asking people in bars "Where's the craic, so?" and ending up getting arrested...


----------



## Ted Striker (Feb 1, 2012)

Wookey said:


> It's a minor blip in an otherwise flawless international reputation...



Is it bollocks. the Irish have been up to no good since records began.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 1, 2012)

krtek a houby said:


> It's most probably an urban myth but I do recall a story from around 20 years back about a group of partyseeking lads out in the big apple asking people in bars "Where's the craic, so?" and ending up getting arrested...



Considering half of Amerians claim to have Irish ancestry, unbelieveable that they'd never heard the word craic


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 1, 2012)

LiamO said:


> Yeah I know. But how many people (young people especially) spell correctly in textspeak? Actually it is far more likely to be british people (who would often use the incorrect spelling) who are most likely to get pulled.



Textspeak


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 1, 2012)

The words deemed as being sensitive by the DHS include:


Illegal immigrant
Outbreak
Drill
Strain
Virus
Recovery
Deaths
Collapse
Human to animal
Trojan

I think everyone on Twatter should use one of the above in every single tweet and keep that lost busy for a while ​


----------



## krtek a houby (Feb 1, 2012)

Drill?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 1, 2012)

krtek a houby said:


> Drill?



Yeah, I wondered about that one as well 

and illegal immigrant? Better hope all those Daily Mail readers don't use Twitter

eta?  Drill - maybe a dummy run for something?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Feb 1, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> The words deemed as being sensitive by the DHS include:
> 
> 
> Illegal immigrant
> ...



After the *outbreak* of the *Trojan *war a great *strain *was placed on the Greek's due to the *deaths *of many a great warrior. It was felt by all from god to *human to animal. *For no matter how you *drill *a soldier they will never be immune to the *virus* that is terror. Even after the *collapse *of Troy  the *recovery *would take many a year.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 1, 2012)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> After the *outbreak* of the *Trojan *war a great *strain *was placed on the Greek's due to the *deaths *of many a great warrior. It was felt by all from god to *human to animal. *For no matter how you *drill *a soldier they will never be immune to the *virus* that is terror. Even after the *collapse *of Troy the *recovery *would take many a year.



You should Tweet that and get everyone to retweet it 

You missed illegal immigrant


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Feb 1, 2012)

i found it difficult to work into an otherwise innocent passage.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 1, 2012)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> i found it difficult to work into an otherwise innocent passage.



Maybe the Greeks could have had some illegal immigrants in their army as cannon fodder or something?


----------



## The Octagon (Feb 1, 2012)

"human to animal"


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 1, 2012)

The Octagon said:


> "human to animal"



Virus?  
Sheep shagging?


----------



## The Octagon (Feb 1, 2012)

*must... avoid....obvious....joke....*


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 1, 2012)

Westwood could land himself in trouble 'Be in NY in 10 hours dog! NOW DROP THE BOMB!'


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 1, 2012)

I'd have banned her just for those hideous shoes.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Feb 1, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Maybe the Greeks could have had some illegal immigrants in their army as cannon fodder or something?



i don't think  they existed back then.  and  warring  was between elites.  to fight  you had to own weaponry.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 1, 2012)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> i don't think they existed back then. and warring was between elites. to fight you had to own weaponry.



Yeah, but the illegal immigrants probably weren't aware of that and I doubt the DHS knows that either so you can make up what you want

Stop nit-picking


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Feb 1, 2012)

i've been listening to audio lectures about the illiad...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 1, 2012)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> i've been listening to audio lectures about the illiad...



I'm very pleased for you

Now, get tweeting


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Feb 1, 2012)

i don't tweet...

i don't want a visit from the 4chan party van


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 1, 2012)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> i don't tweet...
> 
> i don't want a visit from the 4chan party van



I don't Tweet either.  I bet DHS is watching us on here anyway 

I reckon if we all write Echelon, they'll be hacking into our computers


----------



## Corax (Feb 1, 2012)

This sort of nonsense would never happen over here.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 1, 2012)

Corax said:


> This sort of nonsense would never happen over here.



Yeah, but you *never *make jokes about bombing airports/airlines.  That'll definitely get you into trouble wherever you are I reckon


----------



## Corax (Feb 1, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Yeah, but you *never *make jokes about bombing airports/airlines. That'll definitely get you into trouble wherever you are I reckon


But an entire country's okay?

What about a state?  Is that alright, but a city is too specific?  Or can you go all the way down to neighbourhood as long as you don't threaten a particular building or facility?  We really need some clear published guidance on where the dividing line between joke and terrorist plot is.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 1, 2012)

Corax said:


> But an entire country's okay?
> 
> What about a state? Is that alright, but a city is too specific? Or can you go all the way down to neighbourhood as long as you don't threaten a particular building or facility? We really need some clear published guidance on where the dividing line between joke and terrorist plot is.



and searching for spades with which they were going to dig up Marilyn Monroe?


----------



## Corax (Feb 1, 2012)

At least they didn't actually bloody *convict* them. The Robin Hood airport thing was no less ridiculous.

If the authorities refuse to use any common sense when reading things, it's a bit bloody rich for them to expect anyone else to use any when writing it.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 1, 2012)

Corax said:


> At least they didn't actually bloody convict them. The Robin Hood airport thing was no less ridiculous.
> 
> If the authorities refuse to use any common sense when reading things, it's a bit bloody rich for them to expect anyone else to use any when writing it.



It's just another American import - paranoia 

Wouldn't surprise me if it was the Americans that informed the British Police of his "threat" and demanded they arrest him


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Feb 1, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> The words deemed as being sensitive by the DHS include:
> 
> 
> Illegal immigrant
> ...


We've just had a drill about the outbreak of illegal immigrants putting a strain on the economic recovery after the human to animal virus called trojan created many death by collapse of the lungs
I think that covers it all.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 1, 2012)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> We've just had a drill about the outbreak of illegal immigrants putting a strain on the economic recovery after the human to animal virus called trojan created many death by collapse of the lungs
> I think that covers it all.





I liked Shippou's story better


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Feb 1, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I liked Shippou's story better


i was never very good at creative writing :'(


----------



## Ax^ (Feb 1, 2012)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> i found it difficult to work into an otherwise innocent passage.



pfft the daily mail managed it without so much of an afterthought


----------



## Lord Camomile (Feb 1, 2012)

The Octagon said:


> "human to animal"


Ditto


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 1, 2012)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> i was never very good at creative writing :'(



Same as


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Feb 1, 2012)

see it takes skill to hide human to animal

and "from god to human to animal" works really well in this case as we do have the horses who weep for patroclus and the mourning of thetis


----------



## Spymaster (Feb 1, 2012)

Can't get worked up over this. Everyone knows that the Sep's are likely to suffer a sense of humour failure in such situations. More interesting is how they found out about the tweets. But given that they did, I can fully understand them knocking the fucking idiots back.

This has tones of that dickhead MP (?) who 'joked' with airport check in staff that he had a bomb in his briefcase.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Feb 7, 2012)

Wan't Emily Bunting a Spice Girl?

Can't blame them really in that case.

.........

Ah - no. Emma Bunton. Close enough. I'd still ban her from my house as a precaution.


----------



## Reno (Feb 11, 2012)

I think it's ridiculous and typical of the total lack of common sense US bureaucrats have. I could just about understand it if they had said that while passing immigration, but on Twitter ? Having dealt with US immigration and other public services on numerous occasions, they can be total cunts.


----------



## METH LAB (Feb 11, 2012)

i wouldant have belived it if some bloke told me in the street... but yea, we are gonna need a bigger facepalm.

un-fucking-belivable (but also belivable..in an un-belivable kinda way)


----------



## maomao (Feb 11, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> But it's a different spelling innit? (Craic)


 
It's actually borrowed from the English/Scottish and, when speaking English, correctly spelled 'crack'. 'Craic' is a Gaelicised spelling.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 11, 2012)

maomao said:


> It's actually borrowed from the English/Scottish and, when speaking English, correctly spelled 'crack'. 'Craic' is a Gaelicised spelling.


 
well well


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Feb 11, 2012)

treading deep water

immigration officials are possibly worse than customs...


----------



## petee (Feb 11, 2012)

good call, bicentennial of the war of 1812, bastards obviously came to destroy our homes again, get over it you lost that one


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Feb 11, 2012)

Well if there really is a war of terror going on then the Americans are losing it. They are terrified of people from other countries.


----------

